# Eliminating the peep sight



## JBooth (Sep 21, 2009)

I'm frustrated. My pins stay lit until a certain point, but i cant see through my peep sight 10 minutes before that. The whole is so small with such little light, that all I see is a black circle. Anybody have any ideas? I guess a peep probably isnt necessary since I use a kisser button but let me know what you think.


----------



## averageguy (Jan 1, 2008)

I had similar trouble and had a larger peep put in and it worked out great for me.


----------



## joe allen (Dec 23, 2008)

my peep is 5/16" I.D. I center my sight body in the peep and put whichever pin is appropiate on the target. small peeps don't let light thru. as for going without I would shoot further and further to left as it got colder and i added clothes. thats when i added a g5 and now i can bundle up pretty good and still shoot straight. just my 2 cents.


----------



## GRUNDY (Jun 18, 2005)

Take the peep off and use the kisser. Depending on how far you plan on shooting, the loss of accuracy is very minimal. Even the 5/16' peeps will go dark early, and can cause a loss of light the last few minutes.

The bigger peep will help. It's a give and take thing each archer needs to weigh for themselves.

B


----------



## KMR1984 (Nov 13, 2009)

i also agree with going to a G5 meta peep 5/16 size... i had the same problem and made the switch and am happy with it... i also know a few people who swear by the string splitter which is alot bigger opening and still gives you some reference as to wear your anchor point is. try either of those and let us know how it works out.


----------



## fish_AK (Nov 10, 2009)

I use a G5 1/4" peep works great, but if you need more light get a 5/16"


----------



## scherbs (Dec 7, 2009)

I had trouble looking through even the largest peep sight in low light conditions so I removed it for this season. I am almost 50 and the old eyes just dont work like they used too. I hunted for years before they came out and did just fine and I am sure you can too. Just practice and adjust your style to make it work.


----------



## jkeiffer (Nov 6, 2009)

another thing to try is the Hindsight which eliminates the peep in the string.


----------



## JBooth (Sep 21, 2009)

The hindsight looks slick


----------



## reflexshooter (Jan 14, 2009)

I shoot with a C-peep. Takes a little adjustment to the sights but it works good in low light.


----------



## brdhntr (Oct 1, 2003)

The NoPeep works great for me.


----------



## jkeiffer (Nov 6, 2009)

I beleive that the Hind Sight is made in Michigan, PM me if you cannot find one.

later
jkeiffer


----------



## Michihunter (Jan 8, 2003)

I've been peepless for years with no ill effects. I know a lot of people that have went to the "No Peep" and in all honesty it's a great tool to get yourself trained to shoot correctly whether you plan on going peepless or not.


----------



## gpafishin (Jan 20, 2008)

try the nopeep works great for me


----------



## jstfish48162 (Mar 8, 2003)

i am in my 19th year of bowhunting and i have never used a peep.....took it off of my first bow and installed a kisser button and haven't looked back. i have had 3 bows in those 19 years and i have had the peeps taken off before i even leave the bow shop. i install the kisser button myself (not difficult at all) and let the shooting begin!!!

i know alot of people who shoot peep sight only and others that shoot both a kisser button and peep sight. i just prefer 1 less item to worry about, especially while hunting.

during the off-season, try shooting with a kisser button only. if that doesn't work, then you can add a peep sight. shooting a bow with kisser button only (after using a peep sight) will take some getting used to, so give it a few tries before giving it up. you may be happy without having to rely on a peep sight....especially at low-light conditions....aka....PRIME TIME!!!!


----------



## Root stumbler (Oct 16, 2007)

I've been using the Peep Eliminator and it's sweet! It's just like using a dovetail rifle sight. You've got to check it out.


----------



## hooks-n-arrows (Oct 25, 2007)

I've used a hind sight for 5 or 6 years now. I have only good things to say about it. Not only does it take away issues with low light conditions but it will eliminate bow torque because it must be in line with the front site.


----------



## Michimxzx (Jan 3, 2009)

It takes some practice to get used to it but shoot with both eyes open.


----------



## Macker13 (Oct 1, 2007)

jkeiffer said:


> another thing to try is the Hindsight which eliminates the peep in the string.


Here is the correct answer! I love mine.


----------

